# proper way to groom a pitbull.



## Melo (Feb 15, 2011)

well my dog is about close to a year old, i normally take him to the pet store to get him groomed, but i started a full time job... so i have no time. i'm just asking the basic questions. how often should i bath him, what type of shampoo should i use. how to really get his hair out, he still sheds after i give him a bath. Basically what is the proper way to groom my dog, he's a pitbull... thanks!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

you dont really need to do a whole heck of a lot of grooming with a pit bull. bath when dirty, brush when needed. 

i bathe my pit about once a month unless she's been snuffling around in the muck. i rub her down with a warm wet cloth after walks, keep her nails trimmed, clean out her ears once a week and brush once a day.


----------



## Melo (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks, is there a certain type of brush you use?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

just a rubber curry brush. and i dont get really heavy into brushing her.. just five minutes or so before bed. pits are really some of the lowest maintenance dogs as far as grooming is concerned. 

and with the ears, i just pull out the gunk with a q tip unless they are really funky and then i use this: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/6964-blue-power-ear-wash.html


----------



## Melo (Feb 15, 2011)

okay thanks, will try it out today!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a fine toothed hacksaw blade with handle for all my short coated breeds (which is all my dogs) as a brush/comb. It's cheap and it gets the job done. I know it may sound weird but it really does work. The blade lasts for a long time as well.


----------

